# Couple new Pingers



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Traded up a couple 22 pistols yesterday. A Browning Challenger , 1st model, when they were made of blue steel, no alloys or
plastic. Also got a little Berreta 21a, double action auto 22lr. Not S&W revolvers but good all steel handguns. Challenger was last
good 22 auto Brn. made before bean counters ruined them with alloys.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

I like!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i used to have a little 22 mag barreta like that. wish i never sold that bad boy.


----------

